# Meet Carrington, the Foster Cockatiel



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

He’ll be staying with us for a few months. 
the breeder that I use was in a bit of a pickle with shipping, so I offered to help give him a temporary home until it’s warm enough for him to head to his forever home (for a breeding career 😉).

He’s very quiet so far and seems quite content to sit and beak grind.

He’ll have a cage all to his own, as it is never ever recommended to keep parrots of different species in the same cage.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

He's beautiful, maybe it will be a foster fail and he is already in his forever home.


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

Cody said:


> He's beautiful, maybe it will be a foster fail and he is already in his forever home.


My wife was incredibly clear that this was not an option 😂


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)




----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

He is SO cute!! Great to see the new photos of the new winter tenant


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

StarlingWings said:


> He is SO cute!! Great to see the new photos of the new winter tenant


There will be more


----------



## vrabec (Oct 8, 2021)

He's so cute, I'd waive his rent for the first month 🤑


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

Slowly but surely


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

My poor table 😂


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

We know what species is ruling your house


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Which table??? Is it under the zoo somewhere?? 🤔


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

It’s a hard life


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Carrington is gorgeous. You aren't going to want to let him go when the time comes...*


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *Carrington is gorgeous. You aren't going to want to let him go when the time comes...*


Keenly aware 🤣
Alas, it’ll have to be that way if I want to stay married 😂


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

Success!









Co-foraging







youtube.com


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

I hope he is going to a really good home, it will be traumatic for him to leave you, I don't like the fact that he will be used as a breeder, somehow that makes me feel that he will not get a lot of personal attention.


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

Cody said:


> I hope he is going to a really good home, it will be traumatic for him to leave you, I don't like the fact that he will be used as a breeder, somehow that makes me feel that he will not get a lot of personal attention.


So, you aren’t wrong. 
already though, the breeder has taken to my pictures and videos and he just may end up as a pet 
He’s a natural pied, but with splits for Ino and White-face; so paired with the right girl I could see why she’d be interested in him. 
But he’s just so stink in’ sweet


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

srirachaseahawk said:


> So, you aren’t wrong.
> already though, the breeder has taken to my pictures and videos and he just may end up as a pet
> He’s a natural pied, but with splits for Ino and White-face; so paired with the right girl I could see why she’d be interested in him.
> But he’s just so stink in’ sweet


How old is he?


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

Cody said:


> How old is he?


10 weeks 
He wouldn’t be a breeder until a year or so if he goes that way.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Just a baby 👶


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

Cody said:


> Just a baby 👶


100%


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

New digs!


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

I’m going to end up divorced 😅


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Maybe she will get attached to him and give in. I started out with 4 from a rescue situation and over a few years it grew to 13, what's a few more  . My logic is, I care for them, pay the vet bills etc. the spouse does not have to do anything so what's the problem , but I did not have young children around to deal with.


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

Cody said:


> Maybe she will get attached to him and give in. I started out with 4 from a rescue situation and over a few years it grew to 13, what's a few more  . My logic is, I care for them, pay the vet bills etc. the spouse does not have to do anything so what's the problem , but I did not have young children around to deal with.


If they didn’t poop “at will” she wouldn’t mind them


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I think you'll convince her that you really need to keep Carrington since he won't want to leave his friends and it surely isn't fair to make him do so.

You just have to promise that you will not "foster" any other birds in the future.*


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

Chop







youtube.com


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)




----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

He's just SO precious!!


----------



## vrabec (Oct 8, 2021)

He's like a little dictator looking out over his subjects from a window. Just tell him to be careful, history seems to favor defenestrations


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

vrabec said:


> Just tell him to be careful, history seems to favor defenestrations


He’s not a Russian oligarch 😁


----------



## vrabec (Oct 8, 2021)

srirachaseahawk said:


> He’s not a Russian oligarch 😁


He's still young.


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)




----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*He’s downright adorable!*


----------



## vrabec (Oct 8, 2021)

You must replace all socks now in order to match the new family member.


----------

